# Outboard leak from carb when tilted



## PencilPlugger (Jun 5, 2001)

I have a 2002 90 hp Merc outboard and the first time I tilted the motor this year I noticed that it was leaking oil from one of the carbs. There is a little vent cap on the oil resevoir that is missing but I don't think that's the problem because I plugged it up and it's still leaking. It also leaked more after I ran the motor and it was more of a fuel/oil mixture. Any ideas what's wrong? Should I refrain from running the motor (I was going to use it this weekend).


----------



## Dv8oR (May 16, 2004)

As long as you have it tilted, it will continue to leak?

Or will it just spurt a little out and then stop?


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

when you say leaks fuel/oil just how much are we talking about?,,,as the reads in a motor age it is common for them to not seal perfectly,,and then the pressure from the crank case will give you a slight bit of blow back out the intake,,along with the blowback you get atomized fuel that collects in the air box,,,that's why they put the recovery hose on the air box,,,also it is not uncommon for fuel/oil to puddle in the throat of the carb when you shut down,,,again the air box and the recovery hose picks this up.
So I guess what I am asking is,,,,dose it stop or dose it just keep draining?


----------



## daddyduck (Nov 2, 2001)

My force does the same thing when tilted, but it kinda pores out.


----------



## PencilPlugger (Jun 5, 2001)

It keeps leaking and won't stop until I tilt the motor back down.


----------



## TONGA (Jul 22, 2002)

have a look up in the carb,take a rag and clean her out and see if you can tell exactly where the fuel oil is coming from in the carb throat,,top or bottom?you may need a small mirror to see. also tilt the motor back down and make sure it is not still leaking from someplace behind the air box.


----------



## PencilPlugger (Jun 5, 2001)

It's not leaking anymore  . I took it out this past weekend so maybe something was just stuck open??? But it was coming directly out of the carb, I just couldn't pinpoint exactly where.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## BigDaddy (Feb 16, 2001)

I know..... Bill fixed it?....  Glad she's back in working order!!


----------

